# Lemond needs new paint



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a 98 Lemond Zurich that's in need of a new paint job. I know Lemond will do repaints, but I have no idea what they charge or if their new paint jobs are better than the original, (the paint was really soft on the 98's). Any thoughts are greatly appreciated. 

TIA.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

One color - $228.00 + shipping & labor.

Multi color - $285.00 + shipping & labor


You can have it repainted with the current or prior year Zurich paint scheme, or you can have it repainted in any solid color in the current or prior year Lemond paint schemes with a black or white Lemond down tube decal.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

WhiskeyNovember said:


> One color - $228.00 + shipping & labor.
> 
> Multi color - $285.00 + shipping & labor
> 
> ...


Thanks WhiskeyNovember, that actually does help. Now I just need to find out if their new paint is more durable than the old stuff. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

Get it powder coated. More durable and doesn't scratch as easy as paint. Spectrum Powder Works does amazing work: http://www.spectrumpowderworks.com/
Used to be that you were limited to one color but these guys have raised the bar on what is possible. I know Steelman uses Spectrum for his frames.


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

dlbcx said:


> Get it powder coated. More durable and doesn't scratch as easy as paint. Spectrum Powder Works does amazing work: http://www.spectrumpowderworks.com/
> Used to be that you were limited to one color but these guys have raised the bar on what is possible. I know Steelman uses Spectrum for his frames.



Looks interesting, thanks for the link.


----------

